# 15 vs 20 in. transom



## Fadec (Jul 18, 2015)

Just curious. Other than the weight of the motor (15 vs 20 in. shaft) is there any advantage of having a boat with 15 in. transom vs a 20.

Fadec


----------



## ADIBOO (Jul 18, 2015)

More freeboard, so if your going to be anywhere with some waves/chop the more freeboard you have the better off you are.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 18, 2015)

Fadec said:


> Just curious. Other than the weight of the motor (15 vs 20 in. shaft) is there any advantage of having a boat with 15 in. transom vs a 20.
> 
> Fadec



Whatever you decide, don't butcher a 20" transom to make a short shaft motor work.


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 18, 2015)

No advantage I know of. I like a 20" transom, never have another boat without one.
Tim


----------



## Djknyork (Jul 19, 2015)

If you have to get out of the throttle quick the backwash is less likely to come over the transom of a 20 inch transom than a 15. In short, as stated above it gives you more freeboard which makes you less likely to take in water n be swamped. Unless you run small lakes or rivers exclusively, get a 20- inch, that would be my advice.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 19, 2015)

I run Lake Michigan with a 15" transom & never had a problem.


----------



## jy951 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would much prefer backtrolling with a 20" transom than a 15".


----------

